# New Gold Nugget, Leopard and Sultan Pleco Pic



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

View attachment 66162

L081 - approx. 3,5"









L114 - just over 2"









L264 - 6"


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Nice additions Jonas!







In which tank did you put them?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Are they your photos? They're amazing!







What camera do you use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Very crisp, clear shots Jonas


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn nice, my goldie looks just like that!

BTW: i love yours(and all) sultans, i cant wait to get myn


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Great pics, i always like to see your plecs


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice plecos







I like the gold nuggets alot.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Great pics Jonas







i just picked up a Gold nugget also last week but a skittish lil feller, he hides in the daytime. whats some good food that you recommened? It's probably your fault that i got him









awesome pics dude.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn good looking Plecos Judazzz!
Damn good. That Sultan is still Sweet








Someday man...someday I will be in the Sultan club :nod:


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dam Judazzz, seeing these pics makes me want to start a pleco tank...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Nice additions Jonas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim - they're not new: I already had these fish for a good while.
The Sultan lives with my Reds in the 80g, and the Leopard lives in a 10g.
The Nugget used to live in the 10g as well, but I've made some changes this week. I sold my 3 L260's, because I had no chance to get them a breeding tank, and they were somewhat dominated by the other pleco's in their tank - so I sold them to somewhat who can give the guys the time and care they deserve. So I moved them, as well as my the L147 and L162 9also going to be sold), to the 10g, in which it's much easier to catch them: in return, I moved the Nugget to my Redbelly tank.
The reason for this is that if all goes well I'll be buying a L014 Goldie Pleco next week, and besides that I have an L090 Papa Panaque waiting for me







)

John: Nuggets are very fragile during their first weeks, so keep a close eye on your little fellow (got a picture of him, btw?) It's best to keep him seperate in a small tank until he's acclimatzied and eats well (if you have any questions or concerns, just shoot me a pm).
I feed mine algae pellets, blood worms, krill, shrimp and fresh veggies (egg plant/aubergine, zucchini/courgette and cucumber). He also really loves aquarium plants, unfortunately.
And my fault, huh? _I_ didn't whip out the plastic when you saw the litle guy










Scarlet: I use a Sony DSC P73 - 4.1 MPixels, 3x optical zoom and macro.
These pictures are croppings from larger pictures. For example, this is the original Nugget picture:

View attachment 66019


Only editing I did besides cropping was adjusting brightness/contrast and sharpening the picture.

Thanks for all your compliments, guys








To those that also want a Sultan, just buy one: they're awesome and easy to care for. And to those that want to start a Pleco-only tank: just do it - if you enjoy these fish, you'll love a tank like that


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Top class Judazz









Pleco's are well cool, I love my little setup and intend on getting some more of the more unusual L numbers in the near future. (thanks to you :laugh: )


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dont know why but i love that sultan pleco a lot.

if i ever see one in the fish shops here im gettin it


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thanks Jonas











> (if you have any questions or concerns, just shoot me a pm).


pm sent...


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> dont know why but i love that sultan pleco a lot.
> 
> if i ever see one in the fish shops here im gettin it
> 
> ...


lol good luck on that, my LFS said they can order me one but itll cost me and there really rare, so i doubt ur gunna bump into one


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I bought that Sultan for 40 euro's (just over 50 bucks) - a hefty price for a sucker fish, but they've always been one of my favorites as far as looks go. So when I finally saw one at my LFS, and big one at that, my financial conscience stood no chance - I just had to take that fish home with me









They aren't the rarest species of pleco available (far from it), but just with any other fish, you'll need to have the right contacts, or a well-supplied LFS in your neighborhood. They may be impossible to get in your own area, but easy to find 250 miles away...


----------

